# 2003-2004 Golden Web Award Winner



## dvsDave (May 16, 2003)

ControlBooth.com has been selected as a 2003-2004 Golden Web Award winner for "Original Content" and "Fostering a growing online community". If you doubt the autheticity of this award, click here for verification.


----------



## dvsDave (May 17, 2003)

We've also been nominated for five other awards... we will see how those go!!


----------

